# Daffodils + Brevis + ??



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Is there any other Tangs that would go with this combination? Right now they seem to get along well together. But I keep reading that the Daffodils are very territorial when paired up. Should I get rid of the daffodils?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

www.cichlidforum.com ask in the Tanganyikan section


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Already did early this morning. Still nothing. Oh well, I guess I'll wait.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

They take a minute. It all depends what you name the thread. If you sound irresponsible you're ignored. They're anal.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Decided to get Juli Transcriptus next. Now looking for another group. Maybe featherfins to occupy the open area?


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Made up my mind on the last group of inhabitants for now. Some Jumbo Cyps. But boy are they ever expensive!! I need to find some cheap fry.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Expensive???

methinks you're not looking in the right place. Shouldn't be more than ten bux each if you go to a breeder. Ask around on pricenetwork.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

The ones I see on sale at PN are $30+ each. I'll keep looking though.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Which species u after?


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

I made a deal with someone on PN for a breeding colony of Cyprichromis sp. "Leptosoma Jumbo" Kigoma. Gonna be picking them up this weekend. Can't wait.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

gunnerx said:


> I made a deal with someone on PN for a breeding colony of Cyprichromis sp. "Leptosoma Jumbo" Kigoma. Gonna be picking them up this weekend. Can't wait.


I had to google them because I had no idea what they were....very pretty fish!! You must take pics when they're all settled in.

I know next to nothing about african cichlids but I'd like to have them someday.....when I'm sick of plants


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Haha, you know I will definitely be taking LOTS of pics. And I'm gonna be bombarding the forum with them.


----------

